# Fighting in the dark: What Canadians still don't understand about war



## daftandbarmy (19 Jun 2017)

Ack....

Fighting in the dark: What Canadians still don't understand about war

But the black underbelly of the wars is seldom seen and less remembered, except in nightmares. In the end, we and our leaders still have to sleep at night. Staying away from dubious ‘peace operations’ may help with that. And given that Iraq itself may crack open as ISIS falls, we may not need to look very far at all for another commitment.

http://ipolitics.ca/2017/06/18/fighting-in-the-dark-what-canadians-still-dont-understand-about-war/


----------



## CEDE NULLIS (19 Jun 2017)

That was a good read. Ben Anderson's documentary shot in Sangin speaks to a lot of these themes. If you haven't seen it take a look: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ja5Q75hf6QI

Anderson did a documentary earlier this year on the (very near) collapse of Helmand but it isn't available to watch online yet. He does some great work.


----------

